# ***OFFICIAL*** Jon Jones vs. Ryan Bader Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HOGH is obv taking Bader here, while I respect your opinion, I don't see him having much on an advantage. 

Lets remember that Matt Hamil is a outstanding athlete and wrestler, now lets take one moment to remember what happened to him.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

bones all the way.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> HOGH is obv taking Bader here, while I respect your opinion, I don't see him having much on an advantage.
> 
> Lets remember that Matt Hamil is a outstanding athlete and wrestler, now lets take one moment to remember what happened to him.


Hamill is a good wrestler but he doesn't have the same wrestling that Bader has. I would be very surprised if Jones could toss around Bader the same way. Striking wise is up in the air for me. Jones while very unorthodox does not have the power that Bader has. Bader can end fights with one punch.

All in all, this fight could go either way, I am just leaning torwards Bader here.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think because these guys are both undefeated young prospects, some people are thinking this is an evenly matched fight but that is not the case at all. Bones is a far superior fighter IMO and will dominate Bader the same way he has to everybody else. 
Bones is much more versatile, athletic, and honestly I don't think Bader can take him down. Not only that but IF the fight lasts til the third round Bader will probably gas to Bones's frenetic pace and athleticism.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> *I think because these guys are both undefeated young prospects,* some people are thinking this is an evenly matched fight but that is not the case at all. Bones is a far superior fighter IMO and will dominate Bader the same way he has to everybody else.
> Bones is much more versatile, athletic, and honestly I don't think Bader can take him down. Not only that but IF the fight lasts til the third round Bader will probably gas to Bones's frenetic pace and athleticism.



@ Dtwizzy2k5 bones is not undefeated

but he is in my eyes, I expect he will ragdoll and dominate bader just like he has opponents in his last few fights, bader is solid but bring nothing special to the table.

bones seems to have that aura bout him that he's special, and that's y ppl are on his bandwagon


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The only way Bader wins is if Bones gets DQed for using super powers. WAR Bones!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm picking Jones here, but I don't expect Jones to just clinch and rag doll him in the first round. Bader is a beast with great wrestling credentials. Better credentials than Hamill, and he is significantly stronger than Hamill in my opinion as well. I know some of you expect a repeat of Jones' previous fights, but Bader is a step up from Hamill and Matyushenko

Don't get me wrong, I think that Jones will win with an impressive performance, but Bader is not an easy opponent by any means. This is actually a good thing. A hard fought win over a tough fighter like Bader can only make Jones a more improved and experienced fighter. We've seen what happens to fighters that steam roll over opponents, but then have to face adversity against a tough opponent that won't go down easily. Guys like Sokoudjou and Vera are good examples. They seem to crumble once things start to not go their way.

I don't think that will be the case with Jones, but that is why facing tough opponents before he reaches the top 5 will be a good thing for him long term. Seeing guys get impressive wins over okay fighters, but then jump to top 5 fighters can back fire. Jones chose a smart road.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

tap nap or snap said:


> @ Dtwizzy2k5 bones is not undefeated
> 
> but he is in my eyes, I expect he will ragdoll and dominate bader just like he has opponents in his last few fights, bader is solid but bring nothing special to the table.
> 
> bones seems to have that aura bout him that he's special, and that's y ppl are on his bandwagon


Lol he isnt exactly defeated either he got a dq for destroying a guy that was already destroyed. 
I really cant see Bader taking this unless he lands a ko punch early, I dont think he's ready for the tools Jones has and that he's going to get stuffed whenever he trys to get it on the ground, and then dominated in the stand-up which is where Jones is gonna keep it.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

time for the JBJ hype machine to come to a halt

all i have to say

war bader


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Jon Jones via a hadouken followed by a shoryuken!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jones

Bader didn't impress me all that much vs. Lil Nog. Jones has more ways to win.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I see this ending via elbows to the dome.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

looking passed Bader already (literally), ignored Bader's attempt to shake hands, what a nice humble guy


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

What a prick. Jones never meets the eyes during a staredown but this was much different. Bader didn't even talk any trash.


Bader should be at HW, he's going to make Jones look like a scarecrow come fight night.



edit: BobbyCooper negged me for this post, thanks for sharing the love.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Like most on these forums, i'm going with Bones. However, certainly not by complete domination. This fight will most likely be a lot closer than a lot seem to think. 

I'm a little disappointed in Jones for being a weirdo at the pre-fight I won't lie.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## adriennecarissa (Feb 4, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Jones
> 
> Bader didn't impress me all that much vs. Lil Nog. Jones has more ways to win.


Both Jones and Bader have huge question marks surrounding their abilities. We have yet to see either one truly tested inside the Octagon. If Jones walks through Bader or vica versa, it tells us nothing about them.Instead they should have made them fight with someone of their own capabilities.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> What a prick. Jones never meets the eyes during a staredown but this was much different. Bader didn't even talk any trash.
> 
> 
> Bader should be at HW, he's going to make Jones look like a scarecrow come fight night.
> ...


I think you kind of have it wrong...Jones should be the one at HW.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

adriennecarissa said:


> Both Jones and Bader have huge question marks surrounding their abilities. We have yet to see either one truly tested inside the Octagon. If Jones walks through Bader or vica versa, it tells us nothing about them.Instead they should have made them fight with someone of their own capabilities.


No more so than Machida or Rampage now a days.

None truly tested, but that is because they are young. What are you supposed to do? Throw them in the deep end off the bat? All I know is Jones ragdolled some pretty solid wrestlers (Vera, Hamill, O'Brien) SO he has shown me how deadly his wrestling is. He also has shown me he can end fights with elbows once he gets a guy down. His striking like all young guys needs work. Bt with his reach and variety of attacks, it defiantly isn't some liability for him.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Logically, I believe Jones is gonna take the win, but my gut says Bader is gonna pull an upset. I'm going with Bader via TKO.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I like Jones in this fight. He hasn't looked bad against any wrestlers and ragdolled Vera, which Couture couldn't exactly do, and Matt Hammill (like he wasn't going to win that fight).


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

I think Jones is gonna win, but still rooting for Darth Bader.

I really tried to like Jones but just couldn't. (Love him as a fighter though.) 

Seems way too arrogant. I understand why he is that but still...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Said it from day one, Jones via tko early in the third.. Te fight wont get going until the second round and Bader will be hanging on come the bell to end the second.. The third wont last longer than 3 minutes..


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Gotta agree with Bader though these guys are the future of the LHW division. Whoever wins this fight is going to be the title holder here really soon. Bones always disrespects his opponent before the fight. It is part of his way of getting into the mood to crush his opponent. The looking away and not shaking hands is nothing new.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think Bader can beat Rampage, Rashad, Lyoto, or Shogun and Franklin might beat him as well.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SO.
I'm gonna go with Jones in this one.
Because i just think he is a better fighter than Bader.
Not because of his flashy moves and his unorthodox style, but because i believe he is more skilled, has a bigger killer instinct, his ground game is better and he has Greg Jackson in his corner.

Bader has good wrestling, but it's too...wrestling. Double leg takedowns are his signature. And another thing, he uses those to also set up his big right hand.
That's where he is dangerous on the feet: he pack s a lot of power in that right and can end fights with one punch, although he did it only once against Magalhaes.
He rocked Schafer and Nog with that right but they recovered. One thing though, He puts so much in that punch that it wears him out. And it's gonna be the same this time also.

Jones' striking isn't the best in the division, but he said it's improving more and more. But he doesn't need to rely on it that much: his movement, kicks, elbows, faints and all other tricks are enough to get him where he wants to be - in close so he can pull some greco-roman on Bader, some signature leg trips. And once it goes to the ground with Jones on top, i think he will dominate.

I see Jones geting the TKO victory. Or a UD if it goes to the 3rd with Jones having won the first 2 rounds. (Greg jackson knows best)


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

adriennecarissa said:


> Both Jones and Bader have huge question marks surrounding their abilities. We have yet to see either one truly tested inside the Octagon.


This is what I think.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bader is one of those fighters who everyone says is an absolute monster in training but doesn't quite put it all together come fight night. 

mike pyle is another one of those fighters and only just recently put it all together and looked GREAT against hathaway, if bader can do that then he can pull of the upset but if not, well then he is gonna end up on jones resume in devastating and quick fasion.


But anyways WAR BADER


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I think this is going to be a really close fight, and i can see it being a split decision.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

THE BATTLE FOR THE FUTURE











VS


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Really pulling for Bader in this one, man I want him to win ...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I'm going to eat up the Jon Bones Jones Hype by the spoonful. I really think he IS that good despite others saying he hasn't been truly tested. 

Jones via referee stoppage.


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Jones
> 
> Bader didn't impress me all that much vs. Lil Nog. Jones has more ways to win.


what he said. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really pulling for Bader here. Can't hold the Nog fight against him. That was an ENORMOUS step up in competition for Bader.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll take Bader for the upset. I wouldn't be shocked if Jones won the fight at all but I'm getting a gut feeling he's gonna get dropped. He is still is really raw in the standup and has a tendency to leave his chin out there and even though Bader isn't the best or most technical striker in MMA you don't necessarily have to be in this sport. I'm going purely with my gut here.


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

Jones will dominate.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hah, this'll be a good ones.

Jones by TKO I reckon.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

so this going to make it out of the first round?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

After that pre-fight video, this is perfectly set up for Bader to knock Jones out in the 1st. Don't see it happening, but it'd be pretty funny. I'm a big fan of Jones, but the hype is crazy.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Please, just please, don't be a controversial ending. Let someone get KO'ed or subb'ed please!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn my heart is beating 100 mph and anderson silva is not even fighting yet.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

jones looks really calm walking in


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

tap nap or snap said:


> jones looks really calm walking in


Weird that you say that. Rogan is emphasizes how nervous he looks. 

Anyway, WAR BADER!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Joe spot on again, Jones looks really nervous. This is going to be real interesting.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

where you at Limba? Time for war!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Comm'on Jon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Damn my heart is beating 100 mph and anderson silva is not even fighting yet.


Yeah...pretty ridiculous that the heart is moving a bit on the 3rd fight on the card.

Doesn't compare to the goosebumps and shivers I get when DMX's "No Sunshine" hits, but still pretty crazy.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

A good ref for this fight, lets throw some bones!


----------



## big crusher (Feb 6, 2011)

lets go darth bader!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't wait for this! Hope Jones wins by ko in the first.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bones needs to finish fast he is way too amped.


----------



## big crusher (Feb 6, 2011)

who won the first fight


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

big crusher said:


> who won the first fight


They are still in teh first round.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Look out for those elbows!!!!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

God damn Bones is so strong.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

wow impressive


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> has a tendency to leave his chin out there


Jones leaves his hands down alot or is it just his style and fight stance?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

So far, so good!
Loving it!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, I thought this would be more competitive. Jon Jones is just walking through Bader.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

WTF- a leapfrog to the back by JJ??????​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW, that round belonged to Jon Jones.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome round for Jones, completely dominant. Did not expect Jones to dominate Bader in the wrestling so convincingly.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

That was a 10-8, looks like the only thing Bader can do is finish or draw


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Bader all puzzled


----------



## big crusher (Feb 6, 2011)

i meant the fight before this one


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ellenberger beat Rocha


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Jones is the second coming of anderson silva with wrestling.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

******* Shoot Bader!!!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Jon watches a lot of A. Silva's fights, obviously


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow......


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*fffffffffffff Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!*


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

BAM! There it is


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice ******* choke. I was unsure and wanted to see how JBJ handled this fight. Kid is straight up legit, not just legit but P4P legit.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Seriously JJ is freaking awesome- he needs to move up in real comp and get a title shot.​


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

he totally shut bader down.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very impressive. Bader was on the defensive the whole fight!


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

jonnessss!!!! ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Game....set...match.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bader looked like an amateur against Jon Jones. Damn.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

footodors said:


> Jon watches a lot of A. Silva's fights, obviously


Was thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Goddam it bader what the hell where you doing


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Now that is a motherfucking performance. Jon Jones is a monster. Completely dominated Bader in all facets of the game, man this dude is good. Bones is coming for that belt!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Who's gonna stop this guy?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Bones is a strait bad mother fuc$%%


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

not surprising. war bones!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Choo! Choo!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Jbj Vs Shogun! Hell Yes!!! **** Yes!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Holy fukk- JJ v. Shogun!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

WOOOOOOOW!!!!
Jones against Shogun!

I just had an Orgasm! raise01:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Can Bones get a real opponent now?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn just when i was about to cheer for jones, damn...war shogun.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Did I just ******* hear that Rashad's not fighting Shogun????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????///


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

O M G 

JONES VS SHOGUN!

I cannot ******* wait!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mr. Jon, be all the _dick_ you want. This performance gave you the permission.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

zomgggggg


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

Shogun will walk right through him....Good luck to Jones though.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, amazing news for Jones. Even though I prefer Shogun it should be a great fight!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh Shit!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh god yes, that's exactly what I wanted. WOOO HOOOO


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

holy crap! lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What the eff? When did this happen?

How the hell was there an injury we didn't know about?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

DAYUM. Rashad's out of the title match, and Jones is getting the title shot. Jones is going to be a champion this year. Man that fight is going to be sick!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What?, since when did Rashad blow out he's knee?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

so much for the old guys getting title shots. that is gonna be a sick fight! shogun vs. bones baby!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

What was Evan's injury?? I missed it.

JJ facing Shogun is uber sweet though.​


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No other way to share such awesomeness


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

WoW!!.. Jones is the F'kn Man!!
New World Champ, baby :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Ladies and gentleman, welcome to the Jones era:thumb02:


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

SHOGUN vs. BONES......YYYYYEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love both fighters - can't wait


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

What happened to rashad?


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

holy shit title fight!!!!!! Oh and was he cocky or just confident that he walked through the biggest test of his career? I guess the anti jones people will jump on the Rua wagon now :thumb02:

Also anyone think it is kind of justice that Rashad waited for his title fight, refusing to take fights and now misses out on his oppertunity?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

LOL bad ad placement. Shogun is now vs JBJ.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

Holy shit!! Titleshot, now thats a step up in competition!!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Hold the **** up so march 19 is jon jones vs shogun next month???


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm guessing the UFC knew Rashad had blown his knee out a little while ago, and were just hoping Jones won this fight, and came out without injuries so they could set this fight up. Pretty amazing they managed to keep that news completely under wraps, these things normally come out some how. Hope Rashad makes a quick recovery, and his knee injury isn't too serious.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> Can Bones get a real opponent now?


Umm, Shogun Rua?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Walker said:


> What was Evan's injury?? I missed it.​


Rogan said Rashad blew his knee out. But man, Bones vs. Shogun, that's gonna be awesome beyond words.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

thats great news but is Jones really ready for Shogun? Not sure.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> What happened to rashad?


Who cares lol we're getting something better

(ok maybe not better i just hate evans heh)



RustyRenegade said:


> Ladies and gentleman, welcome to the Jones era:thumb02:


Remember the machida era? (don't say stuff like that, man)


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

headsup to Bones, the hype is for real. I think he will win against Rua which means unlucky Rashad^^

But he was really nervous, i think if the round wouldnt have started like that, he would have been in serious trouble. Now he doesnt have the pressure and will be winning.

Bader was very close to be submitted in the first, he lost the fight right there.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah..wow talk about a step up.


A little home field advantage for Jones though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

First of all!
I honeslty feel sorry for Rashad! 
He waited one year to get his shot and now this!!! THAT SUCKS!

But i am really happy for Jones!

He has every right to fight for the belt! 

It's gonna be an AMAZING fight!

Same ending as this one!

One more fight to go and my 12 month prediction is becomong reality! :thumb02:


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

How pissed will Evans be if Jones beats Shogun now, unless he will swerve the whole same camp shiz

Shogun vs. Jones HEEEELL YEEEEEH

I honestly think Jackson will turn Jones into a LHW GSP, unbeatable.

Man im pumped!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

vilify said:


> thats great news but is Jones really ready for Shogun? Not sure.


Probably not - but even if the loses its not the end of the world. Jones is still young, win or lose he will be a much better fighter for the experience, and for him to really take that next big leap sometimes you have to get pushed into the deep end.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Shogun is going to get run through. He stood a chance against Rashad because of his awful chin but Jones is going to just throw him to the ground and pummel him.

I hope Shogun wins but I don't see it happening at all.

PS: HAHAHAHAHA Rashad avoids all competition for a year then gets injured. That sucks, should have actually competed buddy.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Shogun is going to hand that man his first loss.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

vilify said:


> thats great news but is Jones really ready for Shogun? Not sure.


You don't think Jones can't take Shogun down and keep position from the top?

Jone Jones is big LHW AND he has the best wrestling in the division hands down. He has a great chance at taking the title.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Let's just see the medical report.

Didn't look like he took much damage but you never know until the report comes out.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

So if jones does pull of a mircle and beats shogun does evans fight him for the belt or move up to hw?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rua via KO


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> So if jones does pull of a mircle and beats shogun does evans fight him for the belt or move up to hw?


If he moves it would be to 185 he is a small 205.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

**** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Unlucky Rashad though, should Jones get the title then what is he going to do?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

vilify said:


> thats great news but is Jones really ready for Shogun? Not sure.


Mentally he is more than prepared imo.
Skillwise - absolutely!

Shogun's advantage would be the leg kicks, but that leave him open for the takedowns!

Jones has a big size and strength advantage over Shogun.

Only thing i am worried about though: i hope this fight didn't wear Jones too much!
I believe his motivation will compensate it though, if it's the case!

Freakin can't wait!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man shogun will kill jones two things is gonig to happen eiter shogun was not as good as we taught he was or jones is on the path to be the greatest of all time.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Unlucky Rashad though, should Jones get the title then what is he going to do?


Unlucky but absolutely hilarious. he sits out the entire time so he can get his title shot then gets injured:laugh:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

You must be completely in bliss right now, Limba. Luck you mate. Guess the hype is warranted :thumbsup:


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Or he can just man up and fight somebody in his camp, should such a scenario occur.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

*patiently waiting for the bones haters to start nitpicking and discrediting the skill that Jon Bones Jones has shown*

the lhw div. is looking up without a doubht. Gustavson and Davis are gonna be in the top ten next, and Bader is still a great fighter, he just needs to work on his all around game a bit more.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> So if jones does pull of a mircle and beats shogun does evans fight him for the belt or move up to hw?


I suppose he could move up and challenge Cain - don't think he has the chin for it though.... still some good fights for him at 205, he would probably wait for Bones to see if he loses first or second defense. And if Bones does beat Shogun maybe Evans would rather fight Cain :fight02:


----------



## Qwertty (Oct 20, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> You don't think Jones can't take Shogun down and keep position from the top?
> 
> Jone Jones is big LHW AND he has the best wrestling in the division hands down. He has a great chance at taking the title.


Yes, his size really does help. He has a giant reach(i can relate to that, i have a 76.5" reach and im 5 11/180lbs) and unlike most good strikers with long reach, he has some amazing greco roman skills. Idk tho i have been a fan of shogun for a long time and i think he could take Jones... but that remains to be seen! i havent actually seen this fight yet but im workin on! out on the road till sunday


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rashad at 185 would be AMAZING.

Amazing he fights at 205 anyway. At 5'11 hes about the height of most WWs.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Rashad is a small and soft looking LHW. If he does move, it should be to MW.

He wouldn't stand a chance at HW anyway. His ground control is shit so it won't get any better with the bigger guys. He should get small people to manhandle.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Unlucky Rashad though, should Jones get the title then what is he going to do?


The worst thing is - Rashad waited 1 year for this fight.
And now this!

I think he is gonna fight someone like Davis or the winner of Franklin and Griffin!

Still a lot of possibilities for him.
Doesn't need to switch divisions.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

If Silva wins tonite I suspect we'll hear the Bones vs. Silva talk to be greater then the GSP vs Silva talk


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Jones obviously can't say no to the opportunity, but he's being totally shark-tanked. From Bader-Bonnar level fighters to Shogun!?!?

Train very very hard young man. And BTW, this guy will be able to actually hit you.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Rashad has outmuscled and thrown around not named Lyoto Machida in the LHW division. He is fine where he is. He isn't the biggest LHW, and yes, he could cut to 185, but look at how he overpowered Rampage, one of the bigger LHW's. Unless Rashad gets tossed around in his next 2-3 fights, he is fine. I'm so gutted for Rashad right now. Just truly gutte.d First time he has been injured before fighting as well.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Surely if Jones wins the belt, they won't fight though, right? So it could be a good idea for Rashad, and for the Jackson camp if Rashad moves down and takes the 185lb belt.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rashad is a MW fighting at LHW, he should drop down..or maybe Jones will win the title and move up


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I've got to give Jones his credit, he's skilled and he proved the hype is warranted. Not sure if he's ready for Shogun though, the striking he's shown so far and tonight doesn't inspire much confidence.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

But, what if Rashad moves to 185? GSP is possibly going to do the same thing.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> But, what if Rashad moves to 185? GSP is possibly going to do the same thing.


Maybe Anderson will finally move to 205 for good to avoid two top level wrestlers? haha


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I've got to give Jones his credit, he's skilled and he proved the hype is warranted. Not sure if he's ready for Shogun though, *the striking he's shown so far and tonight doesn't inspire much confidence.*


I am sure Greg Jackson will come up with something.

But honestly, i don't think he need his striking too much against Shogun.
Jones is not the best striker out there.
He uses his striking more to set up his takedowns.

I see the fight going like this one, but with Jones being more cautious than against Bader. He has reasons to be so.
But there's no doubt in my mind he will take Shogun down. Machida did it. Coleman did it if i'm not mistaking.
Jones will too.
And he has a size and strength advantage over Shogun.

On top of this: Shogun will come in this fight after a 10 month absence. I think that will be a big factor.

I feel confident in picking Jones to win this.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

limba said:


> I am sure Greg Jackson will come up with something.
> 
> But honestly, i don't think he need his striking too much against Shogun.
> Jones is not the best striker out there.
> ...


Since you put it like that I think Jones does have a chance at beating Shogun :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Jones will needed to take the fight to the ground jut like Rashad would have needed to. I don't think he will win standing but jones most definitely has a chance to take the title.

I was also very impressed yet again tonight. Jones beat Bader so easily he looked somewhat bored in there. Truly talented individual.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Bader was very disappointing tonight. He looked intimidated, shuffling around akwardly on his feet and shooting from way too far out. Jones is strong, has some wicked throws and unorthodox strikes but has mediocre stand up and Bader should have pressured him in close. 

Jones is obviously a great talent but I am still not sold on him 100%. I was really hoping to see him challenged, either put on his back or tagged but neither happened.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

He made it look so easy it was almost "boring".

He's an awesome fighter no doubt about it. Even if he comes up short against Shogun I'm confident he'll be champ someday.


----------



## A Rich Ace (May 1, 2008)

*Dunno*

Jones looked okay, but not nearly as dominant in the stand up game as I had expected. Shogun is well rounded and incredibly experienced. I don't see Jones being champ yet, but I do expect him to lose and come back a far more dominant force than he already is.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

limba said:


> I am sure Greg Jackson will come up with something.
> 
> But honestly, i don't think he need his striking too much against Shogun.
> Jones is not the best striker out there.
> ...


Of course you do Limba...haha

But in all honesty Jones top game has been great, but Shogun is insane off his back, swept Machida, Coleman Arona. And his striking is miles ahead of Jones. If this fight wasn't in a month I would say Jackson had a chance at developing a game plan to protect Jones and use his strength, but with that little amount of time I think Shogun will win it. And it won't look like tonight, Bader is not good off his back and could not get guard not to mention Jones finished the fight off stuffing a shot, Shogun isn't going to shoot on Jones.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Jon Jones you are now, the king of hype.:thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Of course you do Limba...haha
> 
> *But in all honesty Jones top game has been great, but Shogun is insane off his back, swept Machida, Coleman Arona*. And his striking is miles ahead of Jones. If this fight wasn't in a month I would say Jackson had a chance at developing a game plan to protect Jones and use his strength, but with that little amount of time I think Shogun will win it. And it won't look like tonight, Bader is not good off his back and could not get guard not to mention Jones finished the fight off stuffing a shot, Shogun isn't going to shoot on Jones.


Agreed!
Shogun has a great game from his back. He's a BJJ black belt!

But Jones is nothing like Machida! Or a very old and rusty Coleman for that matter!
Bones is much bigger and much stronger than either of those guys.
He doesn't have Shogun's grappling credentials, but he can compensate with size and strength.
And one thing: i don't think Shogun will wanna be too agressive off his back, because he could expose himself, and those elbows are right there wating for the opportunity.

Key to the fight: wich fighter will impose his main weapon better: Shogun's striking or Jones' wrestling/ground control.

Normally it should be a slight advantage for Shogun seeing how the fight starts on the feet.

Two things are for sure though: 
1. both fighters will fight an opponent like they never fought before. That's for sure!
2. it's gonna be one hell of a fight! :thumbsup:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> 1. both fighters will fight an opponent like they never fought before. That's for sure!


Hardly, Rua beat Overeem twice who is taller than Jones, and a lot more well rounded. Jones hasn't even trained with someone like Shogun.









I think Shogun will rock Jones early and if he doesn't finish it, Jones will be overly cautious for the rest of the fight and his lack of strike defense will make him a sitting duck. Jones is powerful on the ground but the way he get's close for the takedown, I think he leaves himself very open to knees and punches.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> If this fight wasn't in a month I would say Jackson had a chance at developing a game plan


Remember Jackson was already studying Shogun, and Jones was playing Shogun for Rashad. In terms of preparation, this is not your normal short-notice fight.

Shogun is actually at the _disadvantage_ preparation-wise. He's training for an entirely new opponent. His coaches have to plan for an entirely new opponent. The Jackson camp has less extra work to do.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Shogun's biggest advantage against Jones is that he isn't going to get caught up in the hype around Jones at all. He's just going to starting throwing with his fantastic 'Come What May' approach. Jones will have his handful with Shogun's intensity and willingness to trade.

When Shogun beat Overeem I don't know that he was all that well rounded. Jones has wrestling way above Overeem and that dictates where the fight takes place.

Tough one to call, excited to watch.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Woot woot, good win for Jones, can't wait for the title shot...that was unexpected.


----------



## Counselorone (Feb 6, 2011)

*Anyone? Anyone?*

Does anyone know what Jones said to Bader right before he submitted him? It took a few replays for us to see it, but you can clearly see in one of the replay angles Jones mutter somthing to Bader and then Bader tapped out. Ive been searching everwhere for an answer but I havent even found anyone discussing it yet. It may not be a huge deal, but I am very curious. Anyone???


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Counselorone said:


> Does anyone know what Jones said to Bader right before he submitted him? It took a few replays for us to see it, but you can clearly see in one of the replay angles Jones mutter somthing to Bader and then Bader tapped out. Ive been searching everwhere for an answer but I havent even found anyone discussing it yet. It may not be a huge deal, but I am very curious. Anyone???


I saw a similar sequence in the brock/carwin fight.It seemed once brock sunk in the choke (& sqeezed tightly) nothin happened.Then he mutters something in carwin's ear & not a moment sooner shane was taping like a fish..Bader's reaction after the fight seemed overly dramatic too add to that rashad's injury being kept under wraps it was all very strange


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

OMG my favourite fighter vs Jones who I can't stand. I don't think I've ever rooted as much for anyone as I'm going to for Shogun in this fight. Most exciting fight ever maybe. God I hope Shogun fux him up...but I must admit that i am very worried.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Really impressed by Jones ability to physically manhandle Bader as effortlessly as he did. I think the stupidly long reach really messed Bader up he never seemed comfortable in the fight. Jones needs to pace himself better especially in a 5 rounder, he expends alot of energy in the 1st round of his fights. He also needs to tighten up some of his striking tendancies which in time I'm sure he will.

Also I am absolutely shocked that Rashad got injured and nobody on this forum was able to find anything about it. That's the first thing I thought of when Rogan said Rashad was hurt. We know about everything as soon as it happens. It was a nice surprise even though I was looking forward to the Rashad-Shogun fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Hardly, Rua beat Overeem twice who is taller than Jones, and a lot more well rounded. Jones hasn't even trained with someone like Shogun.


1. That was 6 and 4 years ago.
2. that overeem didn't belong in that weight class in the first place. 
3. Let's see Shogun go against Overeem now! Would you like to give me a prediction (eventhough you would consider this stupid)

4. 5. 6. till 100000000000. Jones is not Overeem. Jones is not Machida. Jones is not Shogun. Jones is Jones. He will fight his fight against Shogun.
And be sure - Shogun hasn't faced a fighter like Jones.
And the same goes for Jones.



SM33 said:


> *I think Shogun will rock Jones early *


And you think this...based on what?!

Who did Shogun rock early in a fight?!
Chuck?! Irrelevant! And it was at the end of the first.
Machida?! In the second fight - yes he finished the fight after 3 minutes, but Machida paid a huge price for being over too agressive for his own style. He came out of his comfort zone, maybe for the first time in his UFC career and he paid for it.



SM33 said:


> and if he doesn't finish it Jones will be overly cautious for the rest of the fight and *his lack of strike defense will make him a sitting duck*.


This is hilarious!
Jones?! A sitting duck?!

That guy is constantly moving. And he is fast in his movements.
Do you think he will stay in front of Shogun, waiting for the strikes and leg kicks?! lol

And about his strike defense?! His strike defense is his wrestling - as weird as it sounds for you. If he feels too uncomfortable on the feet, he's gonna take his opponent down, thus nulifying his striking.



SM33 said:


> Jones is powerful on the ground but the way he get's close for the takedown, I think he leaves himself very open to knees and punches.


So far, so good!

Same thing goes for Shogun's striking and his leg kicks.
Once Jones gets the timing right, Shogun will find himself on the back with a big, strong dude on top of him, trying to rain down elbows.

Atm, this fight is a 50-50 for me.

But i'm picking Jones for the win.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yup, I'm officially sold on Jones. 



Shogun's still gonna knock him out though. :thumb02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

One thing is certain in my opinion, Jones is easily capable of putting Shogun on his back. Shogun is not the type of fighter that sprawl and brawls his way to victories. He got taken down by Chuck, Coleman, Machida, and among others. His take down defense isn't that good at all. It could be because he is comfortable off of his back and he uses his ground skills to get back to his feet or to perhaps go for a type of leg lock.

Either way, I'm interested to see how Jones deals with the ground game of Shogun and how Shogun deals with the ground game of Jones. I have a feeling that we will get to see that. Jones has an aggressive top game while his opponent has a legit bottom game. This should be great.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Shogun wouldn't be able to handle Bones' range and distance. No one in the division has an 84.5" reach. I don't know anyone in the UFC who has an 84.5" reach!

Jones' wrestling looked a little sloppy out there. He left his neck readily exposed during his shot; a more skilled, experienced bjj guy (I'm not really sure who that would be at LHW) could've caught him. 

Jones has a way to go. Give him a top 5 guy like rampage first.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Great outing by Jones!

This was the first time where i sat down and truly dissected his style/technique.

It looks almost as if he's freestyling.

He has the physique and tools to get it done, and for many years.

His overall movements look rough, but i love how he's utilizing a multi-prong attack. I loved his jump kick he attempted. I don't know why more people don't use it. It's a devastating attack. The only other fighter i saw use it was David Loiseau, but he did more of a jump round-house. Those are sweet.

I can't wait for Shogun vs. Jones!


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> Great outing by Jones!
> 
> This was the first time where i sat down and truly dissected his style/technique.
> 
> ...


Fully agree on that. His movements did look rough, but he's not afraid of trying new stuff. You never really know what to expect from him.

I loved how he jumped over Bader at the end of the first round, trying to take his back.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

if you ask me, Jones is potential champ material. I love his style, he's smart, powerful, unpredictable, he might have to lose a couple times to learn and get more humble, but he's definitely on the way to the top.


----------

